# English to greek medical dictionery



## Johnny B

Hello!Does enybody knows a program to transalate english medical words to greek?Because i searched in google and i didnt find something....i study physiotherapy i'm getting trouble with all these words...


----------



## Spectre scolaire

Johnny B said:
			
		

> Hello! Does anybody knows a program to transalate English medical terms into Greek? Because I searched in google and i didn’t find anything.... I study physiotherapy and I'm having trouble with all these words...


You’ll find many dictionaries explaining English medical terms many of which are in fact of Greek origin – ultimately. I am kind of surprised that a Greek would ask this question. In Western Europe, medical students who think they know English – not to mention those whose mother tongue _is_ English! - are often bewildered by a terminology which seems partly gibberish. "It is Greek to them!"... As a Greek, you have a brilliant opportunity to claim that you already master quite a section of the English vocabulary which is never really learned by natives - unless they study medicine, physiotherapy, pharmacy or related subjects. 

I doubt whether there is any online dictionary translating English medical terms into Greek. It _is_ already Greek.

Mind you, though - there is another important portion based on Latin. In fact, most of Greek medical terminology was adopted into Western languages through Latin. I think you’ll do just fine with an English medical dictionary - especially one with a good etymological section.
​


----------



## Johnny B

Spectre scolaire, most things you said above are true, but I'm not talking about hundrends of terms(mostly of them are, indeed, greek).I'm talking about 5 or 10 terms which are important for me, because otherwise I can't understand exactly an article written in English...


----------



## sinamay

Δες αυτά για αρχή, μπορεί να σε βοηθήσουν αν οι όροι δεν είναι πολύ εξειδικευμένοι:

http://www.translatum.gr/dictionary/medical-greek.htm
http://www.pharma-lexicon.com/
http://www.answers.com/main/what_content.jsp


----------



## ireney

Κι όποιος ξέρει από ιατρικούς όρους να μου πει αν είναι καλά ώστε να τα προσθέσω στις πηγές (sticky: resources) το οποίο σύντομα θα χρειαστεί αναδιοργάνωση  (Να σκάσουν οι οχτροί μας, τέτοια βοήθεια σε πηγές δεν πρόκειται να βρείτε συχνά, με την ευκαιρία σας ευχαριστώ όλους )


----------



## sinamay

ireney said:


> Κι όποιος ξέρει από ιατρικούς όρους να μου πει αν είναι καλά ώστε να τα προσθέσω στις πηγές (sticky: resources) το οποίο σύντομα θα χρειαστεί αναδιοργάνωση  (Να σκάσουν οι οχτροί μας, τέτοια βοήθεια σε πηγές δεν πρόκειται να βρείτε συχνά, με την ευκαιρία σας ευχαριστώ όλους )


 
Δεν είμαι ειδήμων στους ιατρικούς όρους αλλά υπήρξε ανάγκη να τα χρησιμοποιήσω επανειλημμένα. Σίγουρα δεν είναι πλήρη αλλά τουλάχιστον δεν μου φάνηκε ότι έχουν λάθη. Αυτά τα τρία ήταν από τα καλλίτερα που βρήκα ψάχνοντας για τέτοιου είδους λεξικά στο ιντερνετ. Έχω κι άλλα στη λίστα αλλά δεν μου φάνηκαν αξιόπιστα.
Στη διάθεσή σου.


----------



## ireney

Εντάξει τους πρόσθεσα  Για άλλη μια φορά ευχαριστώ


----------



## Johnny B

Να 'σαι καλά φίλε,το τρίτο link μου φάνηκε αρκετά καλό, μάλλον κάνω δουλειά...Thanks


----------

